# Is it hard to get a job in Milan?



## Kenn316 (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm Kenn 26 years old and Im currently living in Pisa Italy for 8 months now and I know sufficient italian language. I am planning to move to Milan because of the lack of opportunities in Pisa and I'm wondering how hard it is to get a job there? I was an aircraft mechanic in Philippines however my experience is not valid here so I'm trying to save money for my engineering degree. I would do any job like being a waiter, receptionist, cleaner, fitter or any blue colar job. Please share your insights how to land a job in Milan. Can I go there in a random working day of the week and walk inside stores or businesses or should I do it online?

Thank you for the attention and sorry for the lenghty post.
Buonagiornata a tutti.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Kenn316 said:


> Hi guys, I'm Kenn 26 years old and Im currently living in Pisa Italy for 8 months now and I know sufficient italian language. I am planning to move to Milan because of the lack of opportunities in Pisa and I'm wondering how hard it is to get a job there? I was an aircraft mechanic in Philippines however my experience is not valid here so I'm trying to save money for my engineering degree. I would do any job like being a waiter, receptionist, cleaner, fitter or any blue colar job. Please share your insights how to land a job in Milan. Can I go there in a random working day of the week and walk inside stores or businesses or should I do it online?
> 
> Thank you for the attention and sorry for the lenghty post.
> Buonagiornata a tutti.


Job is nice dream in italy cuse hope you find


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi looking for room in Milan for couple can any help


----------

